# Have you tried these stilts?!?



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

What you can do in your spare time! :thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Awsome, Wish i had a pair when i was a kid, oh the fun you could have and the bones you could break. :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thanks tim ,you just showed me a new way to get those high ceiling screws


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wouldn't they be a blast? If I could really walk on them without breaking bones! You'd have to wipe the tape fast. Jumping up to twelve feet... Boing, boing, boing.... They say you can jump your height with little effort. Would you really want to??


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

not me I'm to old lol ,but my laborer will kick him self when i show him this video tomorrow morning,he's young.just bought sky walker stilts 4 weeks ago and he's nuts on them.runs and does 360 spin in air with them on,walks planks ,runs and jumps etc .
he was the test guinea pig to make them legal here in Ontario.he had to go to University of Guelph 2 years ago where they ran test on him ,had him in a body harness on a tread mill with all types of wires hooked up on him.so now their legal yeaa!!
so yeah he will want a pair ,looks like their around $200 us,dont think the safety guys will like them ,we half to have a license to use them ,we shall see lol


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i would try those things in a second. being a skateboarder i am no stranger to flying through the air in ways we aren't meant too. i think they look like soooooooooooo much fun!!:thumbup:


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

looks like a good time but i just know i would hurt myself !!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh man, just watched that video.... thats cool, the ducks nuts and all.

I have to have me a set,, heck thsy cost the same as the stilts I wear now.

Besides that, I have to say I have used em,,, I know I'm a sicko (you guys know thats true) But dern if I'm dying without trying these things,,,,, they are cooler than a pole-dancer !!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

The Capt on those springy stilts with his banjo, music type that is :thumbup:

Dam that would be funny to see, I would pay to see that, and i would pay more if it was after the two light beers for lunch :jester:

Go on Capt utube it and post it for us, just dont trip on your beard, I would not like to see a good keen drywaller a man down.


----------

